# Shades new ramp



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Shade has become rather wobbly on his back legs and is finding it difficult to get in the car with his special step so we have bought him a ramp.
It arrived yesterday, today we tried him for the first time.
Motley is like lightning and ran up straight away, Shade thought it wasn´t possible. As he absolutely loves the Navajo we tried him there, the video shows it all, even Hans´s goodest bestest shoes.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Aahhh...thanks, made me smile.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Brilliant, clearly Shade is a motorhome dog:grin2:
Brian


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

talogon said:


> Brilliant, clearly Shade is a motorhome dog:grin2:
> Brian


They both are Brian, you see how close the Navajo is to the car, when we are going out they both mostly stand at the Navajo door.
The car they also love, but the Navajo pips it at the post :grin2:
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Today we took Shade to the vet because we thought he has arthritis in his feet, we were right.
He needs a blood test to make sure his kidneys are functioning properly before the vet will give him a strong pain killer.
As he did not like being on the table today having his ears looked at his bum inspected :serious: and his toes being manipulated it was agreed not to take blood today.
The vet has given us herbal tablet for him `ArthroRegen´ and hope these are going to help. 
He is 12 years old in June, thats 85 in human terms, but even though he has HD and foot problems he still wants to walk and play.
We are just starting to wonder for how much longer.
Don´t know why I´m telling you this, but felt I had to.
Jan


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Jan - we're thinking we'll have to get something similar for one of our oldies. Could I ask where you got yours from please? I've googled telescopic dog ramps for cars but there are so many choices.
thanks, MrsBob


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

JanHank said:


> Don´t know why I´m telling you this, but felt I had to.
> Jan


Because those of us who watched your recent video were really impressed by how much Shade enjoyed the van and really tried to use the ramps no matter how much of a struggle. I hope the various treatments give him relief and you enjoy many more trips together.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

That's ok Jan

Bella was 10 yesterday, slowing down a bit but still full of beans.
No longer jumpimg overthe rabbit fencing to the vegetable garden so that is good because it was taking it's toll on her body

hope Shade improves

Ian


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Bobmarley3 said:


> Jan - we're thinking we'll have to get something similar for one of our oldies. Could I ask where you got yours from please? I've googled telescopic dog ramps for cars but there are so many choices.
> thanks, MrsBob


Its a German design and I am sure they will send them to the UK.
When Hans spoke to the lady on the phone she thought we were in the UK to start with :laugh:
here is a video, all in German of course, but the picture tells the story.
The second one shows it being made, 
Jan





http://www.diehunderampe.de/


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We had the same problem with Ben

The G shepherd before Shadow

Eventually needing a harness to support his back end to walk

He still came with us in the MH

But one day his stomach twisted and we let him go quietly and without pain

And his replacement is the H from Hell

Hardly any bowels, should have died

But he remains to plague us

A gentle giant ,until he's not , in killer mode around the MH and garden, all precautions in place , double 6 ft gates to the house , gated garage on the MH

Soft as muck around family and friends or anyone introduced in the home or van

Loves Barry , so ok not a great accolade 

We need to be vigilant at all times

A relaxing hound he is not

He is the last G Shepherd we will own after 40 + years

I'm fancying a poodle

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Ah, a poodle, no hair on the carpet, on the bed or in the food >
I think the same as you Sandra, but Hans has had GSD`s for 55 year, I think he will at least have to borrow one now and then :laugh:.
I don´t know what we will have after Shade and don´t really want to think about it, but time is short that we know and don´t want to admit.
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Grizzly said:


> Because those of us who watched your recent video were really impressed by how much Shade enjoyed the van and really tried to use the ramps no matter how much of a struggle. I hope the various treatments give him relief and you enjoy many more trips together.


I have just been out to the van for maybe 5 minutes, when I came in there they were waiting at the door, tails swinging and a look on their faces :frown2: why didn´t you take us ?
As long as he is able to enjoy life he will be along, when he has to struggle to do what he wants, then we will know its time.
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

icer said:


> That's ok Jan
> 
> Bella was 10 yesterday, slowing down a bit but still full of beans.
> No longer jumpimg overthe rabbit fencing to the vegetable garden so that is good because it was taking it's toll on her body
> ...


One thing he can still do well Ian is bark, even louder now than when you met him.
I think its because he is going deaf and like humans he talks a bit louder :grin2:
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It will be fine Jan 

We have these special pets in our life and we need to remember

Only we have fear of death 

They have no such fear 

And they leave us behind

But they leave behind our memories

Even today my mind goes back to Odin

Our first GS

I loved him so much 

And I still see him

Taller than me when I knelt down

And I'd come home stressed from work and tell him about it
And he was there

And he is the reason we have the H from hell

So much to answer for my baby 

You were so gentle, so obedient

You didn't need a lead you walked at heel

Never would you even think of moving away

You walked with grandkids on short leads to control them not you,you were their guardian 

You ran the fells free

But we were young, and ran the fells with you

And now we're old

And shadow keeps pace with us

Not his pace, ours

So yes we will stay with this hound forever

Sandra


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Jan - thank you. Have watched video. Will see if I can get google translate to work on website as my school german very rusty now 
MrsBob


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Shade Jan, hope the treatment goes well as he seems a happy dog.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Bobmarley3 said:


> Jan - thank you. Have watched video. Will see if I can get google translate to work on website as my school german very rusty now
> MrsBob


Google gives a funny translation sometimes. Is there anything I can help you with ?
What do you particularly want to know thats not shown on the video ?
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We´ve had a total of 9 dogs, each one has been special and neither of us can favour one more than another.
Hans had Caesar (GSD) for 9 years before I met him.
Caesar was the one who said " Well I reckon she´s the one for us Dad" :grin2: together we had Caesar 3 more years.
Brandy 1 (number one) a Sheltie was also there he agreed to the decision. 
Jan


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

JanHank said:


> What do you particularly want to know thats not shown on the video ?
> Jan


The translation isn't too bad - I get a reasonable idea !! I can't find anywhere on the website that tells me how wide the ordinary ramp is. I know it's less than the 43.5cm of the extra wide ramp, but that's all. Did you get ordinary width or extra wide for Shade?
MrsBob


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Bobmarley3 said:


> The translation isn't too bad - I get a reasonable idea !! I can't find anywhere on the website that tells me how wide the ordinary ramp is. I know it's less than the 43.5cm of the extra wide ramp, but that's all. Did you get ordinary width or extra wide for Shade?
> MrsBob


We have the wide one because he´s wobbly. Its expensive compared to other ramps, but because it folds reasonably small its better to carry in the car or Motorhome.
Jan

 KF 200, L> 68cm B> 46cm H> 12cm Laufbreite 36cm, Gewicht ca. 10kg


KF 201, L> 68cm B> 46cm H> 12cm Laufbreite 43,5cm, Gewicht ca. 11kg


KF 260, L> 74cm B> 46cm H> 14cm Laufbreite 36cm, Gewicht ca. 12kg


KF 261, L> 74cm B> 46cm H> 14cm Laufbreite 43,5cm, Gewicht ca.13kg


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Jan - know what we need to buy now.  :smile2:
MrsBob


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> We´ve had a total of 9 dogs, each one has been special and neither of us can favour one more than another.
> Hans had Caesar (GSD) for 9 years before I met him.
> Caesar was the one who said " Well I reckon she´s the one for us Dad" :grin2: together we had Caesar 3 more years.
> Brandy 1 (number one) a Sheltie was also there he agreed to the decision.
> Jan


Brandy 1 died after I had known him for 3 years. (Caesar we had for 4 years not as I said before)
We then had Brandy 2, 12 weeks old, and he gave 12 year Caesar a new lease of life for a few months.
When Brandy was 6 months old and Caesar was beginning to struggle we found Reece.
He was an abandoned 7 month old GSD being cared for by a police dog handler until a home could be found for him. Reece was frightened of men, we were asked to sit down before the policeman brought him into the room so´s not to scare him. The door opened, in came Reece, he went directly to Hans and gave his face a good clean. We had the 3 dogs together for about 6 months.
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> Brandy 1 died after I had known him for 3 years. (Caesar we had for 4 years not as I said before)
> We then had Brandy 2, 12 weeks old, and he gave 12 year Caesar a new lease of life for a few months.
> When Brandy was 6 months old and Caesar was beginning to struggle we found Reece.
> He was an abandoned 7 month old GSD being cared for by a police dog handler until a home could be found for him. Reece was frightened of men, we were asked to sit down before the policeman brought him into the room so´s not to scare him. The door opened, in came Reece, he went directly to Hans and gave his face a good clean. We had the 3 dogs together for about 6 months.
> Jan


Here is a picture of the 3.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

and we have had GS for 40 years 

But not the hound from from hell

He accepts no one , but no one Untill he's introduced

The grandkids bring friends

We lock him out and once they are in

Release him

And he loves them and they him

We are perplexed

What can we do with this hound from hell?

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Oh happy day*

I clean the dogs teeth every day, which means they have to get onto the bed.
For the past week or more Shade told me he couldn´t get on the bed.
This morning I showed him the toothbrush and he straight away climbed on the bed :laugh:.
I don´t know if its the herbal tablets or if he is just recovering on his own, but I will keep giving him the tablets.
Jan


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad the tablets are working. I find that continental vets are much more likely to use alternative treatments. Acupuncture is absolutely brilliant for pain relief. My old lurcher used to visibly slump with relief when the needles were inserted


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Glad the tablets are working. I find that continental vets are much more likely to use alternative treatments. Acupuncture is absolutely brilliant for pain relief. My old lurcher used to visibly slump with relief when the needles were inserted


He gets better, climbed in and out of the Navajo 3t tmes today, a bit like a puppy who can't sort his legs out, but no complaining.
Wish I could find something that good for myself.
We took our Reece to Mr Tebbit in St Neots for acupuncture, he would climb on the low table and make himself comfy for the half hour session, extended his life for another 18 months.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well tomorrow Winston the ridge back goes home

Not for long as he spends each day here

But for the night

Great

he sleeps on young Alberts bed

So nighttime is a bit of him wandering around wondering who he can join

Not us, shadow would not tolerate that

He is not allowed on furniture 

Winston is , we conceded that to him, it's what he does at home

But no way is the hound from hell allowing him on our bed

And tomorrow shadow will have his teddy bear back

We have to hide it

It's too fragile for Winston to shake and batter it

Sandra


----------

